# "1/2" of a couple new ones in the works*Finished pictures*



## sharpeblades (May 21, 2012)

Here are a couple of new ones i have in the works. #1- Yellow G-10 & red/blue spacers#2- Double dyed spalted maple #3- XXX desert iron wood #4 My home made blue jean MY-carta.Thanks for looking


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Looking good so far!


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2012)

nice!! as usual......


----------



## jww (May 21, 2012)

Love the yellow! I have carried a yellow handled Case trapper for years.  Looking good Mr. Tabor!


----------



## sharpeblades (May 21, 2012)

Thank you guys and gals,More pictures coming when i finish them up


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2012)

#3 has a mighty fine lookin` desert ironwood handle!!! Reckon it`s gonna have a satin brushed finish on the blade, and filework on it?


----------



## sharpeblades (May 21, 2012)

Ime pretty sure you hit the nail on the head


----------



## Whiteeagle (May 21, 2012)

All four are mighty fine, but the Desert Ironwoob is my favorite followed closely by the blue RT-MYcarta! Great job Mr.RT!!!!!


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (May 21, 2012)

Beautiful work as always RT. I am going to have to get me one of those "My-carta" ones, one of these days.


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 21, 2012)

Very nice work. They are beautiful.


----------



## tedsknives (May 21, 2012)

Lookin good Raleigh. What finish you puttin on the MY CARTA?


----------



## godogs57 (May 21, 2012)

Beautiful as always...like the MyCarta!!! Great job!


----------



## Razor Blade (May 22, 2012)

handles look good, lets see'em all.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 22, 2012)

Thanks guys ,I hope to have them finished up in a day or two


----------



## sharpeblades (May 22, 2012)

Thanks guys on the My-Carta, i enjoy making it when i have time. Ted i work it down  and do a final sanding in 600 grit and some times buff with white  compound if i want it  glossy


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2012)

All of them look great Raleigh!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Thanks guys ,I hope to have them finished up in a day or two





If you get mine finished up tomorrow, let me know and I`ll come over and pick it up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

lookin good so far. Can't wait to see the finished product. 
That desert ironwood is real purdy.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> lookin good so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.
> That desert ironwood is real purdy.



Ain`t it now!!  

Stay away from it!! It`s mine!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t it now!!
> 
> Stay away from it!! It`s mine!!



Iz jus lookin.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 22, 2012)

All right you two


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Raleigh, they be droolin` all over my knife!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Raleigh, they be droolin` all over my knife!!



Hey Raleigh... I'll pay you double what old crusty gut is gonna pay your for that Desert Iron Wood one. 

He's a 'hawk man anyways, no need for a fine knife like that in his old guinea killing hands.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Raleigh, they be droolin` all over my knife!!





Les Miles said:


> Hey Raleigh... I'll pay you double what old crusty gut is gonna pay your for that Desert Iron Wood one.
> 
> He's a 'hawk man anyways, no need for a fine knife like that in his old guinea killing hands.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 22, 2012)

Ime going to have to think about that. Oh Nick


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Ime going to have to think about that. Oh Nick


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Ime going to have to think about that. Oh Nick





I can sweeten the pot!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I can sweeten the pot!!!



Hey Raleigh,  I think I might have to send my plumber down to pick up that knife. She might want to take a look at your shower while she's down there.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Raleigh,  I think I might have to send my plumber down to pick up that knife. She might want to take a look at your shower while she's down there.




uh oh... I mighta just lost this one...


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> uh oh... I mighta just lost this one...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> uh oh... I mighta just lost this one...



 He aint playin fair


----------



## sharpeblades (May 22, 2012)

Nick Les just sent me a PM about sweeting the pot.I dont know if you can beat this deal,you better get him to send you the sweetner and see what you think.I almost had to call 911


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Nick Les just sent me a PM about sweeting the pot.I dont know if you can beat this deal,you better get him to send you the sweetner and see what you think.I almost had to call 911





Yea I saw it too. Made my knees slacker`n dishwater!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

That is one sweet knife!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That is one sweet knife!!!



I can't wait to get it.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 22, 2012)

Plummer crack sweetners NOT FAIR!!!!!!!

I love them all but that yaller one is right fine I tell ya!!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (May 22, 2012)

The drop point with the Blue jean My-Carta is my favorite


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (May 22, 2012)

Alot of good lookin knives RT. Danny


----------



## Gaswamp (May 22, 2012)

really love the blue jean style of knife.  Yellow Micarta looks good too.


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2012)

Awesome - all of them!
That blue jean turned out really nice RT!


----------



## jbrooker (May 22, 2012)

They all look good RT


----------



## sharpeblades (May 23, 2012)

Danny ~Joe~ Dennis & James; thank you guys


----------



## Razor Blade (May 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> #3 has a mighty fine lookin` desert ironwood handle!!! Reckon it`s gonna have a satin brushed finish on the blade, and filework on it?



Nic , i think you just like anything with the iron wood on it.




All are beautiful knives RT.


----------



## John I. Shore (May 23, 2012)

Good looking batch of knives there Raleigh....

John I.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 23, 2012)

Scott & John; thank you guys


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2012)

That little beauty looks even better in person! Thanks Raleigh, enjoyed the visit!


----------



## sharpeblades (May 24, 2012)

Thank you Nick and the pleasure was all mine


----------



## bronco611 (May 29, 2012)

I love the look of the blue jean handle!! It really stands out. I bet that would look great on a bowie or a filet blade as well.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 30, 2012)

Bronco611; Thank you sir, i have done them both in my blue jean My-Cart and they look good,the best part is knowing i made the handles also


----------



## Gaswamp (May 31, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> The drop point with the Blue jean My-Carta is my favorite



we share the same taste...glad to get to hold some of them today.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That little beauty looks even better in person! Thanks Raleigh, enjoyed the visit!



Nic, let me know the next time ur headed this way so I can come chew the fat with you some while u visiting RT


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you Joe


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 4, 2012)

All of them look good Raleigh!


----------

